# *Raises hand* My Name is Fran and I have a problem



## pinksalamander (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm addicted to SHOES!

I just bought a new pair today from New Look. I somehow convinced myself that I desperatley need a pair of brown shoes, and bought these:





http://www.newlook.co.uk/1479649/147964918/ProductDetails.aspx

I have also put by a gorgeous pair of shoes from Clarks that I'm going to buy on Sunday.

And I'm going to London tomorrow. God help me, they have Berties! I love Bertie shoes, I have a feeling i'll be buying another pair!

I JUST CAN'T HELP MYSELF!

P.S I'm also thinking of buying these:

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s..._category_rn=42358&productId=807151&langId=-1

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 3, 2008)

I like those! 

You guys are a bad influence...I read the thread about the dress (beautiful dress too) and then saw the links for shoes. Normally I don't think very much about footwear...I have four or five pairs of shoes and sneakers to my name...but after looking at all the shoes in the pics, now I wanna go shoe shopping! LOL.

Here's a pair I saw that I really like:


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not big on shoes, but goodness the one's you posted are nice. :shock:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 3, 2008)

I LOVE SHOES !

Omg, those heels you posted are adorable!

I just got a new pair of Uggs today. I love them. So cute and comfy .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 3, 2008)

My daughter's first word was "Shoooos!"

It was quite funny since my husband always gave me crap for my 20 or so pairs....... ha! His baby was giddy when we went anyplace that had a shoe department. 

It's a girl thing..... :biggrin2:


----------



## Spring (Oct 3, 2008)

Ohh! Ohh! Shoes!

Although not an addict, do like my shoes. Especially heeled ankle boots and flats.. although getting to be too wet and yucky out for my flats, so have to break out the ankle boots .

Really need to buy a more comfortable pair ofcasual shoesthough.. bought a pair awhile ago, and can't wear them without my feet hurting like hellafterwards.. really loved them, but they were a tad small and didn't have another size, so decided I would suffer through it and buy them .

...Mistake!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 4, 2008)

*Meekly raises hand*

My name is Zin.. and I have a problem.. and Squidz is my enabler...

He bought me these..

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036005&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442188108&bmUID=1223102520978

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036081&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442187544&bmUID=1223102684453

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036081&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442187465&bmUID=1223102684454

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302035998&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442177448&bmUID=1223102857304


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha ha - I'm an avid shoe lover as well!

My favourites - my purple/leopard print heels, far left :biggrin2:







I never wear dull shoes!


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> Really need to buy a more comfortable pair ofcasual shoesthough.. bought a pair awhile ago, and can't wear them without my feet hurting like hellafterwards.. really loved them, but they were a tad small and didn't have another size, so decided I would suffer through it and buy them .
> 
> ...Mistake!



check out lands end, i just got these in chocolate and i love them!

Fran, are you going with some one? have them keep an eye on you, or only take enough money to get what you need

Zin, think of them as early wedding gifts:nod

there, have i solved the worlds problems:tongue?
ETA: hey Silvie, what kind of ugg did you get?


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't get those Toppers ones in the end, I got these:

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s..._category_rn=42358&productId=708919&langId=-1

I went with a friend but they abandoned me and left to my own devices I cannot be held responsible for my actions!

I also got a pair of flats from H&M and a dress, a purse and a little felt flower brooch thing.

I'm so exhausted, I wore a pair of heels (surprise surprise) so my feet KILL. I was actually going up for a friends 18th lunch, she lives in Kew. So we went up early to go shopping, went to Long Acre and then got the tube to Oxford Circus, wandered round there for an hour, then went to get the Victoria line which was CLOSED so we had to power it back to Embankment to get the District to Kew! Drank way too much champagne, wandered back to the tube to Embankment back to Oxford, shopped some more then got the tube back to Charing X. I'M SO EXHAUSTED I COULD COLLAPSE. I have a foot spa thing now, my feet hurt so much its crazy!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'm so exhausted, I wore a pair of heels (surprise surprise) so my feet KILL. I was actually going up for a friends 18th lunch, she lives in Kew. So we went up early to go shopping, went to Long Acre and then got the tube to Oxford Circus, wandered round there for an hour, then went to get the Victoria line which was CLOSED so we had to power it back to Embankment to get the District to Kew! Drank way too much champagne, wandered back to the tube to Embankment back to Oxford, shopped some more then got the tube back to Charing X. I'M SO EXHAUSTED I COULD COLLAPSE. I have a foot spa thing now, my feet hurt so much its crazy!



ummm, wow......:shock:

that makes my day seem easy(made an apple crisp, washed my sheets, painted my nails, got water and other stuff ready for church tomorrow(we spend the day down there, it's 40 minutes away, among other things)
ETA: i _*love*_ the shoes!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow their are some nice shoes you guys posted.

Di, I really like those shoes, did you find them at a Canadian :Canada small:store?

Zin can I ask a stupid question, who is squidz? I just love the first pair of boots you posted. 

I have such a hard time wearing heels since my car accidents. They just kill my back, it's not too bad if I'm not walking alot.

Susan


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 4, 2008)

sooska.. squidz is my manfolk.. a farm vet.. who spent 9 years or is it 10? In the Royal Australian Navy as a surface sonar technician on a sub..

Navy peeps are called squids.. in any country..so we call him squidz..

My son calls him squidworth..


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 4, 2008)

> Di, I really like those shoes, did you find them at a Canadian :Canada small:store?



Unfortunately, no...Swanlake had posted some links in the 'I need shoes to go with a dress' thread and I opened one of the links and began looking at all the different shoes for sale there. It was a place called 'Piperlime', which I believe is an online order site owned by The Gap in the U.S. Here's the link:

http://www.piperlime.com/browse/categorySearch.do?cid=37077

I'd be too afraid to order shoes online, esp. from so far away...the odds of a pair fitting me comfortably aren't great, so I could just see all the hastle in ordering, waiting for them, then having to return them...:?

*P.S. I too have a hard time wearing heels, only for me it's that they hurt my feet. Puts huge pressure on the joint next to my big toes and I wind up in throbbing pain after an hour or so. So the shoe has to have a perfect balance/fit for me, otherwise they're just too painful.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 5, 2008)

Me, me! I was the one with the dress! 

My name is Jen, and I have a problem. Although it's not as big as I'd like it to be! :biggrin2:

Obviously, I have the shoes from my 'dress' thread. I have also bought 2 pairs of boots in the past week or two!

These:

http://www.duoboots.com/products/boots/detail/calf_fitted_boots_everyday/bern/6/colour/2/

Because I have quite big calves so the regular boots in 'normal' shops don't fit me! But these are sooooo comfy and just brilliant. I LOVE them! I've also discovered that I can after all wear boots with jeans tucked into them, without looking completely hideous- 2 years or so late into the trend but at least I'll have dry feet lol... 

I also some flat grey ankle boots last week as well, which are soooo comfy. 

My new pewter shoes, as shown in the dress thread made their debut yesterday! I made it until about 5pm, until my feet could take no more and I changed into my boots :embarrassed:I meant to take flats with me, but I left my hotel room in a hurry and took my boots instead- I'm sure it didn't go completely but oh well. I'd had a glass or 2 of wine so didn't care too much, and everybody else had drank at least 3 times that amount so I doubt they noticed lol! 

I neeeeed new flats though! I wear them all the time, so much that they just wear out and get holes in. My mum keeps saying 'you need to buy some decent sensible shoes, not these flat thingies!' :rollseyes

I just can't wear trainers (sneakers) either- it feels like I'm dressing really scruffy for some reason! I have a pair but I almost never wear them....


----------

